# Which WorldMark in Palm Springs area do you like best?



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2019)

Trying to embrace my inner desert vacation ideas.  

I see several WM resorts in and around the general Palm Springs area. I'm seeing two in Palm Springs, one in Cathedral City, and one in Indio.  I'm not a golfer, but would like to try and enjoy the atmosphere of one of these resorts for a mid-winter break from the frozen and cold Great White North. I've only visited PS once, so am open to ideas.

Which of those do you like best, and why?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2019)

Dave, I know nothing about those particular resorts, but I would choose one in Palm Springs rather than Cathedral City or Indio.  And I'm saying that having never stayed in either of those locations.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Dave, I know nothing about those particular resorts, but I would choose one in Palm Springs rather than Cathedral City or Indio.  And I'm saying that having never stayed in either of those locations.



Thanks. Is that because of location, or driving distances?  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks. Is that because of location, or driving distances?
> 
> Dave


Location.  Cathedral City and Indio don't have the same charm or status as Palm Springs.  Maybe I'm just a snob.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm only aware of one Worldmark in the desert area. The one as you enter toen. Stayed there nearly 20 years ago. Okay, but nothing special.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2019)

We haven't (ever) stayed in a WM, but at an RCI exchange in PS. Desert Villas or something. Perfectly acceptable, and in the mid-century house area. Fun town. Lots to do even if you don't golf.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Location.  Cathedral City and Indio don't have the same charm or status as Palm Springs.  Maybe I'm just a snob.


Oh yes, forgot the Wyndham in Indio has Worldmark rooms. Have stayed there as well. NIce, but as you mentioned, no 'charm' to be found out there.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Trying to embrace my inner desert vacation ideas.
> 
> I see several WM resorts in and around the general Palm Springs area. I'm seeing two in Palm Springs, one in Cathedral City, and one in Indio.  I'm not a golfer, but would like to try and enjoy the atmosphere of one of these resorts for a mid-winter break from the frozen and cold Great White North. I've only visited PS once, so am open to ideas.
> 
> ...


Dave, what is name /address in Cathedral City? In my opinion, that would be the most central location.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Dave, what is name /address in Cathedral City? In my opinion, that would be the most central location.



These are the four resorts I'm seeing.  Not sure if there are any others that should be included:

*WorldMark Cathedral City*
67707 30th Ave.
Cathedral City, CA 92234

*WorldMark Indio*
42-151 WorldMark Way
Indio, CA 92203

*WorldMark Palm Springs *
*WorldMark Managed *
1177 N Palm Canyon Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92262

*WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa *
*WorldMark Managed*
2601 Golf Club Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92264


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

So, I have stayed at all of above, except Cathedral City. Looking at map it looks to be part of Cimarron Golf resort / Raintree.  I'll limit my remarks to reasons why I would /would not choose.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

*WorldMark Cathedral City*
67707 30th Ave.
Cathedral City, CA 92234

Pictures look nice. Nothing close enough for walking.
Easy drive to Palm Springs or Palm Desert.
===

*WorldMark Indio*
42-151 WorldMark Way
Indio, CA 92203

Nice accomodations, but I would only choose if I planned to use Lazy River pool often. Long drive to Palm Springs city limits. Nothing walkable.
===

*WorldMark Palm Springs 
WorldMark Managed *
1177 N Palm Canyon Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92262

Very ordinary rooms and pool.
Can walk to parts of town and may be on free
Shuttle route to town.
= ==

*WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa 
WorldMark Managed*
2601 Golf Club Drive
Palm Springs, CA 92264[/QUOTE]

Central location. Plain vanilla. Nothing walkable.
===
Bottom line, if the sun is shining, it will be same at each location.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

Dave, sorry for the confusion -- I was trying to edit inline.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Dave, sorry for the confusion -- I was trying to edit inline.



It's fine.  I appreciate your input.  I read between the lines.  

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 7, 2019)

Palm Canyon is our favorite. FYI, the studios are right opposite the pool which some love, but we've been there done that once and don't want semi naked bodies two feet from our sliding door (had to keep the sheers pulled for any sense of privacy) again, so will opt for one bedrooms for future visits. That location is walking distance into town, but it's not a close walk (like our Diàmond resort is), so you'll want your knee fully healed. I have never figured out why anyone would stay in Indio. Palm Springs has lots of shopping and dining, the tram up the mountain, a Living Desert zoo, an airplane museum, and Sunnylands. Sherman's Deli is our favorite restaurant in the area.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2019)

The WM Palm Springs is actually walking distance to down town Palm Springs. Last winter we walked by and in for a look. It would be a good choice for the party and restaurant scene in down town Palm Springs. We also drove to WM Indio where we were required to call WM to get through the security gate. The management doesn't allow member visits with out an appointment. We parked the car and went in anyway and the manager let us view the property. It was pretty nice and is a place I will stay if we head back that way.

Regarding weather, it was too cold. Maybe March would have been better than January.  

Bill


----------



## presley (Oct 8, 2019)

If you don't mind long drives to everything, Indio is likely the nicest "resort." 

I don't like to spend several hours in the car every day, so I'd choose Palm Springs.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2019)

I don’t have any specific plans for anything in the area, I’m not a golfer, and I’m not much of a “hang out at the resort” kind of guy. So between those four locations, I was wondering if one was better than another. 

Driving hours every day to do something is not really what I’d want to do. As Bill says, the WM Palm Springs location is walking distance to downtown PS. I’m not necessarily looking to walk everywhere, but if that location is generally closer to things to do, and the resorts themselves are similar, that that’s the logical choice for me.

From here, a thousand miles away, the four locations look to be similar, but each  has a reason to be there. Up close, I’m sure they each exist for a specific reason. 

Dave


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 8, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Palm Canyon is our favorite. FYI, the studios are right opposite the pool which some love, but we've been there done that once and don't want semi naked bodies two feet from our sliding door (had to keep the sheers pulled for any sense of privacy) again, so will opt for one bedrooms for future visits. That location is walking distance into town, but it's not a close walk (like our Diàmond resort is), so you'll want your knee fully healed. I have never figured out why anyone would stay in Indio. Palm Springs has lots of shopping and dining, the tram up the mountain, a Living Desert zoo, an airplane museum, and Sunnylands. Sherman's Deli is our favorite restaurant in the area.



Semi-naked bodies right outside the window sounds like good scenery to me.    How many times do I need to see the same mountains or trees?  LOL


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 8, 2019)

Dave, could you book a few days at a couple resorts?


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 8, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Semi-naked bodies right outside the window sounds like good scenery to me.    How many times do I need to see the same mountains or trees?  LOL


Sounds good until the body turns out to be a gargantuan hairy man! No walls separating the unit patios from the small plot of poolside grass, so the guy practically ended up in our living room, hence the drawn sheers.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Dave, could you book a few days at a couple resorts?



I probably could, but with Housekeeping Tokens, would prefer to stay in just one location.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 8, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Up close, I’m sure they each exist for a specific reason.
> 
> Dave



The Palm Springs resort is the original one from the Trendwest days. It was the first, and is right in downtown. I've only been there to use their wifi, but it seems like standard worldmark quality in a good location.

Indio was built to be a showcase location on the cheapest land they could find in the Coachella valley. I am staying there next month, with kids we expect to largely hang around the resort.

The other two locations were distressed assets wyndham acquired. They put a bunch of Raintree property in WM all at the same time, at the same time as they aquired the land for the Wyndham Park City. So I would guess the reason for Cathedral City is so wyndham could build in Park City.


----------

